# Javanese: Ono jopo sewu



## cremonagirl

It's a long story to explain why I need to know but... this phrase seems to originate from Indonesia or Java but I can't seem to find a translation anywhere. It appears in the Java Mantra Kesakten Gaib but I don't know anything else about it.
I would really appreciate a translation into English and maybe some context too if that's not asking too much!
Thank you,
N


----------



## elseve18

hey  i can speak javanese. ono means there is, sewu has couple meaning, there is nyuwun sewu: means excuse me when you want to walk passing someone in front of you, or a thousand also means sewu. are sure the middle part is jopo?
do you know what Java Mantra Kesakten Gaib means?


----------



## cremonagirl

Thank you alseve18!

The phrase appears in a mantra (a kind of mystical/religious chant) that originates from Java and the name of this particular mantra is 'Kesakten Gaib'.  Here it is:

*10. Mantra Kesakten Gaib

Bismillahirrohmanirrohim. Ono jopo sewu, jopo siji datan tumomo. Sing mandi japaku dhewe. Laa ilaa illallah, muhammadurrosullulah.
*
I'm guessing that 'sewu' means 'thousand' in this case but I haven't found an online translator that will translate any of it!


----------



## englishnoob

cremonagirl said:


> Thank you alseve18!
> 
> The phrase appears in a mantra (a kind of mystical/religious chant) that originates from Java and the name of this particular mantra is 'Kesakten Gaib'.  Here it is:
> 
> *10. Mantra Kesakten Gaib
> 
> Bismillahirrohmanirrohim. Ono jopo sewu, jopo siji datan tumomo. Sing mandi japaku dhewe. Laa ilaa illallah, muhammadurrosullulah.
> *
> I'm guessing that 'sewu' means 'thousand' in this case but I haven't found an online translator that will translate any of it!



*Mantra Kesaktian Gaib*
-Japa : mantra magis; japa mantra : mantra magis; japa yoga : puja samadi. (Spell magic;Mantra;Yoga)
-Jopo: Pray (sansekerta/old java language)

Ono jopo sewu: There is thousand pray.

Give me a kiss mum. 
If you want javanese-english translator online: http://www.stars21.com/translator/javanese/

It is difficult to find those spells magic word mum because many of spells magic mixed in Javanese, Sanskrit, Arabian and sundanese.

Best regards,

Englishnoob


----------

